# Can't Access Forums



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 2, 2017)

Rich asked me to post this here. Said one of the admins could fix this for me. (He's swamped with fixing board issues on the upgrade.)

I get a message when I go into A Puritan's Mind Forum this morning at 1 am that says "you have insufficient privileges to post in this forum." That also happens with the Puritan Publications forum.

Something must have changed my privileges on the upgrade. Can one of the admins fix this?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 2, 2017)

Matt,
Are you still unable to access and post? Both forums were in Sabbath mode until this AM.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 2, 2017)

I can now, but APM was always open and that changed with the upgrade. 

What times are the Sabbath modes? From when to when? Is it EST? CST or PST?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 2, 2017)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> I can now, but APM was always open and that changed with the upgrade.
> 
> What times are the Sabbath modes? From when to when? Is it EST? CST or PST?


The CRON will kick in next weekend 11:30 PM CST Saturday to 11:30 PM CST Sunday


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 3, 2017)

There's a coup in the works?


----------

